# 置いてきちゃった



## narutokage

Why they used きちゃった instead of いちゃった in this sentence?

Please help me understand why they used きちゃった in this sentence.


----------



## DaylightDelight

narutokage said:


> Why they used きちゃった instead of いちゃった in this sentence?


You mean "きちゃった (来ちゃった) instead of いっちゃった (行っちゃった)".
In Japanese, 来る (come) and 行く (go) are used from the speaker's point of view.
If the direction is toward the speaker, it's always 来る.
If the direction is away from the speaker, it's always 行く.  So we don't say 僕は君のところに来る as they do in English (I come to you) but it's always 僕は君のところへ行く (I go to you).
This said, she left the chip(?) and has *come* to where she is, so it is きちゃった(=来てしまった).
If someone had *gone *away from them, then they'd say いっちゃった(=行ってしまった).

About the nuance of 〜ちゃった, this thread may help: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/買っちゃった.3230763


----------



## narutokage

DaylightDelight said:


> You mean "きちゃった (来ちゃった) instead of いっちゃった (行っちゃった)".
> In Japanese, 来る (come) and 行く (go) are used from the speaker's point of view.
> If the direction is toward the speaker, it's always 来る.
> If the direction is away from the speaker, it's always 行く.  So we don't say 僕は君のところに来る as they do in English (I come to you) but it's always 僕は君のところへ行く (I go to you).
> This said, she left the chip(?) and has *come* to where she is, so it is きちゃった(=来てしまった).
> If someone had *gone *away from them, then they'd say いっちゃった(=行ってしまった).
> 
> About the nuance of 〜ちゃった, this thread may help: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/買っちゃった.3230763


But what did they mean 置いてきちゃった after all ?


----------



## DaylightDelight

She *left* 四魂のかけら in her rucksack and doesn't have it with her.


----------



## narutokage

DaylightDelight said:


> She *left* 四魂のかけら in her rucksack and doesn't have it with her.


If she left it somewhere far away, so why they used てくる ? I still can't understand. Please give me some clues.


----------



## DaylightDelight

くる/きた here is used in a figurative sense -- come/came to be in the current state.
She left it somewhere some time ago (置いた), and has come to be here (きた).


----------



## narutokage

DaylightDelight said:


> くる/きた here is used in a figurative sense -- come/came to be in the current state.
> She left it somewhere some time ago (置いた), and has come to be here (きた).


Thank you, I understand now.


----------



## frequency

This is not figurative at all. She's still leaving the shikon no kakera in the bag. That きちゃった is a casual form of completion 「～きてしまった」. It can add a bit "OMG" feeling in that scene.

You say コーヒーを買ってきた。
You just bought coffee and you have arrived there now.

You say コーヒーを買ってきちゃった。
This can mean failure in your behaviour or a different effect. For example, you narutokage didn't need to buy coffee but you did it. Or your doctor doesn't say yes to your coffee drinking but you bought coffee (because you want to drink it).

置く・買う are each the past before the speech. And this is a combination of two verbs again. 置く＋くる= 置いてくる, 置いてきちゃった (variation).

See this thread and from post #10.


----------



## narutokage

frequency said:


> This is not figurative at all. She's still leaving the shikon no kakera in the bag. That きちゃった is a casual form of completion 「～きてしまった」. It can add a bit "OMG" feeling in that scene.
> 
> You say コーヒーを買ってきた。
> You just bought coffee and you have arrived there now.
> 
> You say コーヒーを買ってきちゃった。
> This can mean failure in your behaviour or a different effect. For example, you narutokage didn't need to buy coffee but you did it. Or your doctor doesn't say yes to your coffee drinking but you bought coffee (because you want to drink it).
> 
> 置く・買う are each the past before the speech. And this is a combination of two verbs again. 置く＋くる= 置いてくる, 置いてきちゃった (variation).
> 
> See this thread and from post #10.


Wow really interesting information. Thank you so much


----------

